# 2018 Maintenance Fees



## geerlijd

2018 assessments are posted on the website under "My Ownership" and then "Financial Info".  My properties increase 2-3% which I am pleased with compared to increases at Marriott and HGVC for 2018.

Wyndham Bali Hai Villas, Contract Type U-EV
Maintenance Fees: $2.54
Reserve Fund: $0.61
Property Tax: $0.25
Local Tax: $0.14
Total: $3.54 / 1000 pts (2.6% increase - 2017 was $3.45)

Wyndham Canterbury
Maintenance Fees: $2.70
Reserve Fund: $0.48
Property Tax: $0.37
Total: $3.55 / 1000 pts (3.5% increase - 2017 was $3.43)

Wyndham South Shore
Maintenance Fees: $3.15
Reserve Fund: $0.65
Property Tax: $0.12
Total: $3.92 / 1000 pts (2.3% increase - 2017 was $3.83)

2018 Program fee increased 1.8%: $0.58/1000 pts ($151 minimum) with Plus Partners, and $0.56/1000 pts ($131 minimum) without Plus Partners.   
2017 Program fee was $0.57/1000 pts ($147 minimum) with Plus Partners, and $0.55/1000 pts ($128 minimum) without Plus Partners.


----------



## Melder

Wyndham Grand Desert Tower 2
Maintenance Fees: $3.62
Reserve Fund: $0.85
Property Tax: $0.13
Total: $4.60 / 1000 pts (1.91% increase - 2017 was $4.52)


----------



## Railman83

Mine went from 513.52 to 516.94, an incredibly low increase.   Now if DVC and other timeshares can do as well.


----------



## NHTraveler

Each of our MF's at Sea Gardens, Palm Aire and Edisto dropped a grand total of $67.  None went up.  We were surprised.


----------



## whitewater

CWA 2.8% increase net for me:
HOA:  2.85% increase
Program Fee:  1.81%
HOA Rate per 1,000 points:  $5.76 = (5.64 MFs + .12 Reserve)


----------



## geerlijd

Please list the cost/1000 pts so it can be useful to others with different size contracts.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaljor

*Wyndham Fairfield Bay, Arkansas
Converted Fixed Week

Maintenance Fees *$3.89*
Reserve Fund *$1.66*
Property Tax *$ .14*
TOTAL *$5.69

Down 2.9% from last year
Program fee not included in above


----------



## philemer

*Grand Desert, NV*

Went from $4.52 to $4.60 (1.91%)

*Bali Hai Villas, HI*

Went from $3.45 to $3.54 (2.54%)


----------



## Jan M.

*Panama City Beach Presidential Reserve*
Maintenance Fees $3.58
Reserve Fund $0.56
Property Tax $0.18
TOTAL *$4.32*  (was $4.40 for 2017) per thousand

*Grand Desert (Building 3, I think)*
Maintenance Fees $3.66
Reserve Fund $0.86
Property Tax $0.14
TOTAL *$4.66 *per thousand

*Waikiki Beach*
Maintenance Fees $3.40
Reserve Fund $0.76
Property Tax $0.34
Local Tax $0.21
TOTAL *$4.71 *per thousand

program fees not included


----------



## Nomad34

Happy to see your MF have not increased as much as we have been told they would. I am still waiting to see mine as they weren't posted on line yet. Oops. Just checked again and found them. Mine did exceed the amount they had predicted so it looks like Wyndham won out.

[Edited:  this offer is not permitted in the discussion forum - see my note below.]

I found the excess in the fees for GSL of $18.00 that was because the trust was removed from CWA last November. I have tried to book January to March on the panhandal of Florida with no success. My friends rent at Destin every February but were told not available this next year as 3 months were only offered. They have told me to sell and get out but I am not willing to give up for zero.
Oops. Read it wrong   Daytona Ocean walk went up .05
Branson at the Falls went up .37
GSL went up .11
Total payment monthly went up $5.33.  So I am happy now.
The amount that hit me first was GSL was 43.00 last year for the 105,000 points and this year was 60.00. The program fees seem to have made the difference since MF was up only .53/1000. I recall Sapphire valley Program fees were the same for 77,000 or 126,000 so that helped me to decide to get rid of it.
Salesmen had told be the new monthly fee was going to bed $229 up 14.00 but actually it was only $5.33. My fees have gone up 20.00 over the three years which I feel is very good as some of my friends owning only  126,000 have had increases of $30.00 some years. I am still in the dark about what major changes are coming with the change of CWA VS Trust  at GSL.

[How to give your timeshare away on TUG:  https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/how-can-i-give-away-my-timeshare-on-tug.132509/]


----------



## markb53

*Club Wyndham Access 2018

Maintenance Fee*.   $5.64
*Reserve Fund.*        $0.12
*Total*                       $5.76

Up from $5.60

Program Fee went up $0.01 per 1000 points. Minimum program Fee with developer purchase increased from $147.00 to $151.00. For resale went from $128.00 to $131.00


----------



## OutSkiing

*National Harbor*
Maintenance Fees $3.08
Reserve Fund $0.61
Property Tax $0.45
TOTAL *$4.14 *per thousand  (2.2% increase over 2017)

*Club Wyndham Access*
Maintenance Fees $5.64
Reserve Fund $0.12
TOTAL *$5.76 *per thousand  (2.8% increase over 2017)

*Ocean Boulevard*
Maintenance Fees $3.57
Reserve Fund $1.07
Property Tax $0.25
TOTAL *$4.89 *per thousand  (4% increase over 2017)

*Bali Hai Contract Type AFLO  (325k points biennial odd converted floating week - originally 2 BR Deluxe upper unit)*
Maintenance Fees $2.67
Reserve Fund $0.83
Property Tax $0.26
Local Tax $0.09
TOTAL *$3.85 *per thousand  (no change from 2017)

*Bali Hai Contract Type AFLO  (308k points biennial odd converted floating week - originally 2 BR Deluxe lower unit)*
Maintenance Fees $2.81
Reserve Fund $0.88
Property Tax $0.28
Local Tax $0.10
TOTAL *$4.06 *per thousand (no change from 2017)

The two Bali Hai contracts are charged identically but one has 17k fewer points so the cost per point is higher.


----------



## paxsarah

Wyndham Pagosa (Teal Landing)

Maintenance Fees: $4.54
Reserve Fund: $1.44
Property Tax: $0.10
Total HOA Fee: $6.08 (6.3% increase)

Wyndham The Cottages

Maintenance Fees: $4.79
Reserve Fund: $1.42
Property Tax: $0.32
Total HOA Fee: $6.53 (2.2% increase)

Wyndham Ocean Boulevard (phase III - which doesn't correspond to tower 3 but I don't remember which it is)

Maintenance Fees: $3.57
Reserve Fund: $1.07
Property Tax: $0.25
Total HOA Fee: $4.89 (4.7% increase)

Wyndham Ocean Boulevard (I can't find the deed right now so I can't remember which phase)

Maintenance Fees: $4.54
Reserve Fund: $1.25
Property Tax: $0.24
Total HOA Fee: $6.03 (4% increase)


----------



## Jimag

paxsarah said:


> Wyndham Pagosa (Teal Landing)
> 
> Maintenance Fees: $4.54
> Reserve Fund: $1.44
> Property Tax: $0.10
> Total HOA Fee: $6.08 (6.3% increase)
> 
> Wyndham The Cottages
> 
> Maintenance Fees: $4.79
> Reserve Fund: $1.42
> Property Tax: $0.32
> Total HOA Fee: $6.53 (2.2% increase)
> 
> Wyndham Ocean Boulevard (phase III - which doesn't correspond to tower 3 but I don't remember which it is)
> 
> Maintenance Fees: $3.57
> Reserve Fund: $1.07
> Property Tax: $0.25
> Total HOA Fee: $4.89 (4.7% increase)
> 
> Wyndham Ocean Boulevard (I can't find the deed right now so I can't remember which phase)
> 
> Maintenance Fees: $4.54
> Reserve Fund: $1.25
> Property Tax: $0.24
> Total HOA Fee: $6.03 (4% increase)




*Midtown 45 NYC*
*2017* *2018*
MF   4.10           4.22
Res.   .27            .28
Tot. 4.37           4.50


----------



## Nomad34

Nomad34 said:


> Happy to see your MF have not increased as much as we have been told they would. I am still waiting to see mine as they weren't posted on line yet. Oops. Just checked again and found them. Mine did exceed the amount they had predicted so it looks like Wyndham won out.
> 
> [Edited:  this offer is not permitted in the discussion forum - see my note below.]
> 
> I found the excess in the fees for GSL of $18.00 that was because the trust was removed from CWA last November. I have tried to book January to March on the panhandal of Florida with no success. My friends rent at Destin every February but were told not available this next year as 3 months were only offered. They have told me to sell and get out but I am not willing to give up for zero.
> Oops. Read it wrong   Daytona Ocean walk went up .05
> Branson at the Falls went up .37
> GSL went up .11
> Total payment monthly went up $5.33.  So I am happy now.
> The amount that hit me first was GSL was 43.00 last year for the 105,000 points and this year was 60.00. The program fees seem to have made the difference since MF was up only .53/1000. I recall Sapphire valley Program fees were the same for 77,000 or 126,000 so that helped me to decide to get rid of it.
> Salesmen had told be the new monthly fee was going to bed $229 up 14.00 but actually it was only $5.33. My fees have gone up 20.00 over the three years which I feel is very good as some of my friends owning only  126,000 have had increases of $30.00 some years. I am still in the dark about what major changes are coming with the change of CWA VS Trust  at GSL.
> 
> [How to give your timeshare away on TUG:  https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/how-can-i-give-away-my-timeshare-on-tug.132509/]


Thank you for this information.  I am going to continue using my contracts until I am no longer or someone enjoys them as much as I have. I feel good about using a licensed company as they have kept me from scams.


----------



## Sandy VDH

When was the last time they changed the program fees?  It has been a few years.  I thought they would have called that out in an announcement, as it is a change in the program rules.  Saw no mention of it anywhere.


----------



## scootr5

The minimums went up $10 per year in both 2013 and 2014, and went from .54/1,000 to .55 in 2015 if I remember correctly.


----------



## silentg

Funny your points account sound so small, I am assuming the amount is per point?  Because $3.00 and change sounds better than hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Sandy VDH

silentg said:


> Funny your points account sound so small, I am assuming the amount is per point?  Because $3.00 and change sounds better than hundreds of dollars.



That is the PROGRAM fee we are talking about, that is ON TOP of the maintenance fees we pay.


----------



## paxsarah

silentg said:


> Funny your points account sound so small, I am assuming the amount is per point?  Because $3.00 and change sounds better than hundreds of dollars.



Yes, the convention for comparing Wyndham maintenance fees is $ per 1000 points. Since everyone pretty much owns a different total number of points, it's the easiest way to compare apples to apples.


----------



## CruiseGuy

*Panama City Beach*

Maintenance Fees    $3.48
Reserve Fund          $0.59
Property Tax           $0.18
*TOTAL                   $4.25    *(+0.15 | 3.7% increase)

*
Wyndham Bonnet Creek*

Maintenance Fees   $3.94
Reserve Fund         $0.97
Property Tax          $0.96
*TOTAL                  $5.87    *(+0.24 | 4.2% increase)


*Wyndham Royal Vista*

Maintenance Fees     $4.57
Reserve Fund           $1.40
Property Tax            $0.18
*TOTAL                    $6.15    *(+0.16 | 2.7% increase)


Does not include program fee of 0.56 per 1,000 points.


----------



## Braindead

CWA reserve fund is very low at $.12
How can it be so low when probably all resorts it has ownerships at have higher reserve fund amounts for the other owners?


----------



## ausman

I would have thought no reserve was necessary since the individual resorts that make up the Access amalgam have their own reserves. Seems like double counting. Was the rate broken out with a reserve component in prior years.?


----------



## Braindead

I thought that also. It should be 0 or average of the deeds CWA owns if it’s directly passed through


----------



## Avislo

The maintence fees and associated fees of the resort are in the CWA fee(s) to the Owners.  A reserve fund can be used for a lot of things depending how it is set up.  A good possible example would be special assessments if they get hit with many many many of them due weather etc.  Or unexpected costs that are incurred such as lawsuit losses that are not insured etc.


----------



## Braindead

The most likely answer is. CWA owners are paying into a second reserve fund that the CWA board setup for CWA itself. That’s on top of the reserve funds paid to the individual resorts.


Avislo said:


> The maintence fees and associated fees of the resort are in the CWA fee(s) to the Owners.  A reserve fund can be used for a lot of things depending how it is set up.  A good possible example would be special assessments if they get hit with many many many of them due weather etc.  Or unexpected costs that are incurred such as lawsuit losses that are not insured etc.


Your usual rambling just to post something


----------



## Avislo

My Wyndham site shows the following under my Club Wyndham Access contract (note: CWA contract is referred to as a HOA and the fee shows up as this HOA fee):
* 

Total HOA *

Maintenance Fees:
(86,000 / 1000) * $5.49 = $472.14
Reserve Fund:
(86,000 / 1000) * $0.11 = $9.46
Total HOA Fee:
(86,000 / 1000) * $5.60 = $481.60
Program Fee
(86,000 / 1000) * $0.57 = $49.02
Annual Fee:
$481.60 + $49.02 = $530.62
* Monthly Fee:
$530.62 / 12 = $44.22

Contract Type
Undivided Interest (UDI)
Points Owned
86,000
Payment Frequency
Monthly


----------



## Braindead

Avislo said:


> My Wyndham site shows the following under my Club Wyndham Access contract (note: CWA contract is referred to as a HOA and the fee shows up as this HOA fee):
> *
> 
> Total HOA *
> 
> Maintenance Fees:
> (86,000 / 1000) * $5.49 = $472.14
> Reserve Fund:
> (86,000 / 1000) * $0.11 = $9.46
> Total HOA Fee:
> (86,000 / 1000) * $5.60 = $481.60
> Program Fee
> (86,000 / 1000) * $0.57 = $49.02
> Annual Fee:
> $481.60 + $49.02 = $530.62
> * Monthly Fee:
> $530.62 / 12 = $44.22
> 
> Contract Type
> Undivided Interest (UDI)
> Points Owned
> 86,000
> Payment Frequency
> Monthly


Clarifies what? We already know about the reserve fund item. Your big space posts all the time reminds me of all the big pictures on the website


----------



## needhelp

*Wyndham Smoky Mountains (UDI)*
Maintenance Fees:$3.78 
Reserve Fund:    $1.39 
Property Tax:    $0.15 
Total HOA Fee:    $5.32 


*Wyndham Patriots' Place (F/W)*
Maintenance Fees: $5.09
Reserve Fund:   $2.26
Property Tax:    $.30
Total HOA Fee:    $7.65


*Wyndham Avenue Plaza (F/W)    *
Maintenance Fees:    $4.30
Reserve Fund:    $1.11
Property Tax:    $.15
Total HOA Fee:   $5.56


----------



## ntcfm1

*Wyndham Bonnet Creek (UDI)*
Maintenance Fees:$3.94
Reserve Fund: $0.97
Property Tax: $0.96
Total HOA Fee: $5.87

*Wyndham Kona Hawaiian (UDI)*
Maintenance Fees:$3.73
Reserve Fund: $1.27
Property Tax: $0.16
Local Tax $0.22
Total HOA Fee: $5.38


----------



## kaljor

You know in at least the two prior years lots of people posted lots of Maintenance Fee
information about lots of the resorts.  I know I found that incredibly helpful as I
was shopping the secondary market to buy my first Wyndham points. In fact if you look at the sticky
for 2017 Maintenance fees you'll see a very long and detailed list.  I don't know who put that
all together in one post, but before that it was a different thread where TUG members would
list their new MF's just like in this thread I'm posting in.

I'm posting this to bump it to the front and to ask any TUG members who are so inclined
to add to this thread by posting their 2018 MF's if they are not already listed. I know
it's a big help for potential buyers and also for current small owners (like me) who
might be looking to slowly increase their total points. If you want to do this I would
suggest posting in the same format as the first 2 posts in the thread.  That format seems
thorough and makes it easy to compare apples to apples.


----------



## needhelp

bump


----------



## hk94

I don't have last year's numbers handy, but what was in the sticky for 2017 seems high. Since the hurricanes devastated this resort, I'm not looking forward to 2019.
*Bluebeard's Beach Resort (F/W)*
Maintenance Fees: $5.16
Reserve Fees: $0.56
Total HOA: $5.73
Taxes: Not listed


----------



## geerlijd

I started the thread so I will copy what's been posted into an organized list in my first post.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## erniecrews

Wyndham Desert Blue PR
Maintenance Fees ..  $3.82
Reserve Fund ......... $0.46
Total ......................$4.28

Wyndham Smugglers Notch Vermont PR
Maintenance Fees .. $4.43
Reserve Fund ........ $0.50
Property Tax ......... $0.35
Total .................... $5.28


----------



## kaljor

*Wyndham Nashville, TN
UDI*

Maintenance Fees $4.90
Reserve Fund $1.61
Property Tax $ .36
TOTAL $6.87

Program fee not included in above.


----------



## geerlijd

I consolidated all the posts to date for UDI contracts.  I left out converted fixed weeks, since these can be all over the map.  I was hoping to edit my initial post and add this in, but couldn't edit the post from December anymore.  Does one of the mods want to make this a sticky?

*2018 Wyndham Maintenance Fees:*

2018 Program fee increased 1.8%: $0.58/1000 pts ($151 minimum) with Plus Partners, and $0.56/1000 pts ($131 minimum) without Plus Partners. 
2017 Program fee was $0.57/1000 pts ($147 minimum) with Plus Partners, and $0.55/1000 pts ($128 minimum) without Plus Partners.

*Avenue Plaza (F/W)* 
Maintenance Fees: $4.30
Reserve Fund: $1.11
Property Tax: $.15
Total HOA Fee: $5.56

*Bali Hai Villas, Contract Type U-EV*
Maintenance Fees: $2.54
Reserve Fund: $0.61
Property Tax: $0.25
Local Tax: $0.14
Total: $3.54 / 1000 pts (2.6% increase - 2017 was $3.45)

*Bonnet Creek*
Maintenance Fees $3.94
Reserve Fund $0.97
Property Tax $0.96
TOTAL $5.87 (+0.24 | 4.2% increase)

*Canterbury*
Maintenance Fees: $2.70
Reserve Fund: $0.48
Property Tax: $0.37
Total: $3.55 / 1000 pts (3.5% increase - 2017 was $3.43)

*Club Wyndham Access*
Total: $5.76 / 1000 pts (2.85% increase – 2017 was $5.60 )

*The Cottages*
Maintenance Fees: $4.79
Reserve Fund: $1.42
Property Tax: $0.32
Total HOA Fee: $6.53 (2.2% increase)

*Desert Blue PR*
Maintenance Fees .. $3.82
Reserve Fund ......... $0.46
Total ......................$4.28

*Grand Desert Tower 2*
Maintenance Fees: $3.62
Reserve Fund: $0.85
Property Tax: $0.13
Total: $4.60 / 1000 pts (1.91% increase - 2017 was $4.52)

*Grand Desert (Building 3)*
Maintenance Fees $3.66
Reserve Fund $0.86
Property Tax $0.14
TOTAL $4.66 per thousand

*Midtown 45 NYC*
Maintenance Fees: $4.22
Reserve Fund: $0.28
Total: $4.50 / 1000 pts

*Kona Hawaiian (UDI)*
Maintenance Fees:$3.73
Reserve Fund: $1.27
Property Tax: $0.16
Local Tax $0.22
Total HOA Fee: $5.38

*Nashville, TN UDI*
Maintenance Fees $4.90
Reserve Fund $1.61
Property Tax $ .36
TOTAL $6.87

*National Harbor*
Maintenance Fees $3.08
Reserve Fund $0.61
Property Tax $0.45
TOTAL $4.14 per thousand (2.2% increase over 2017)

*Ocean Boulevard*
Maintenance Fees $3.57
Reserve Fund $1.07
Property Tax $0.25
TOTAL $4.89 per thousand (4% increase over 2017)

*Pagosa (Teal Landing)*
Maintenance Fees: $4.54
Reserve Fund: $1.44
Property Tax: $0.10
Total HOA Fee: $6.08 (6.3% increase)

*Panama City Beach Presidential Reserve*
Maintenance Fees $3.58
Reserve Fund $0.56
Property Tax $0.18
TOTAL $4.32 (was $4.40 for 2017) per thousand

*Patriots' Place (F/W)*
Maintenance Fees: $5.09
Reserve Fund: $2.26
Property Tax: $.30
Total HOA Fee: $7.65

*Royal Vista*
Maintenance Fees $4.57
Reserve Fund $1.40
Property Tax $0.18
TOTAL $6.15 (+0.16 | 2.7% increase)

*Smoky Mountains (UDI)*
Maintenance Fees:$3.78 
Reserve Fund: $1.39 
Property Tax: $0.15 
Total HOA Fee: $5.32 

*Smugglers Notch Vermont PR*
Maintenance Fees .. $4.43
Reserve Fund ........ $0.50
Property Tax ......... $0.35
Total .................... $5.28

*South Shore*
Maintenance Fees: $3.15
Reserve Fund: $0.65
Property Tax: $0.12
Total: $3.92 / 1000 pts (2.3% increase - 2017 was $3.83)

*Waikiki Beach*
Maintenance Fees $3.40
Reserve Fund $0.76
Property Tax $0.34
Local Tax $0.21
TOTAL $4.71 per thousand


----------



## Richelle

*Branson at the Meadows*

Maintenance Fees:  $4.52

Reserve Fund: $1.50

Property Tax: $0.11

Total HOA Fee: $6.13 per thousand

*
Patriots Place F/DS* 

Maintenance Fees:  $3.53

Reserve Fund: $1.57

Property Tax: $0.20

Total HOA Fee: $5.30 per thousand


----------



## bksmm

Fairfield Mountains (Maple Ridge):
Single Share
Maintenance Fees $887.42
Reserve Fund $328.42
Property Tax $22.78
TOTAL $1,238.62   (5.77% increase)

Sedona (UDI):
Maintenance Fees $3.95
Reserve Fund $0.96
Property Tax $0.19
TOTAL $5.10  (2.8% increase, was $4.96)


----------



## GT1

*Wyndham Williamsburg - Kingsgate (Converted Week F/DS 203Kpts)*
Maintenance Fees: $646.48
Reserve Fund: $274.20
Property Tax: $36.78
Total HOA Fee: $957.46 or $4.72 per thousand (~2% decrease from 2017)


*Wyndham Resorts at Fairfield Glade (Converted F/W 105Kpts) *
Maintenance Fees: $591.77
Reserve Fund: $201.53
Property Tax: $7.16
Total HOA Fee: $800.46 or $7.62 per thousand (~2% decrease from 2017)


----------



## skotrla

geerlijd said:


> I consolidated all the posts to date for UDI contracts.  I left out converted fixed weeks, since these can be all over the map.  I was hoping to edit my initial post and add this in, but couldn't edit the post from December anymore.  Does one of the mods want to make this a sticky?
> 
> *2018 Wyndham Maintenance Fees:*
> 
> 2018 Program fee increased 1.8%: $0.58/1000 pts ($151 minimum) with Plus Partners, and $0.56/1000 pts ($131 minimum) without Plus Partners.
> 2017 Program fee was $0.57/1000 pts ($147 minimum) with Plus Partners, and $0.55/1000 pts ($128 minimum) without Plus Partners.



What determines whether you are charged the Program Fee with or without Club Partners?

-Scott
Owner, HICV Google+ Group


----------



## markb53

skotrla said:


> What determines whether you are charged the Program Fee with or without Club Partners?
> 
> -Scott
> Owner, HICV Google+ Group



If you purchased from Wyndham, you get plus partners and have to pay an additional  couple cents per 1000 points on the program fee. If you purchase resale you don’t


----------



## skotrla

markb53 said:


> If you purchased from Wyndham, you get plus partners and have to pay an additional  couple cents per 1000 points on the program fee. If you purchase resale you don’t


Great thanks for the clarification.

Is the minimum non-Plus fee of $131 applied per contract or per account?  When maintenance is quoted by a seller, is it typically quoted without program component, at the $0.56/1K point level, or at the $131 minimum level (assuming owner only has 1 contract).

-Scott


----------



## markb53

skotrla said:


> Great thanks for the clarification.
> 
> Is the minimum non-Plus fee of $131 applied per contract or per account?  When maintenance is quoted by a seller, is it typically quoted without program component, at the $0.56/1K point level, or at the $131 minimum level (assuming owner only has 1 contract).
> 
> -Scott



Yes. So if you are purchasing a resale 200k point with a maintenance of $5.60 per k. The total maintenance fee would be $1120 plus $131.00 program fee since 200k would be below the minimum. Every seller will be different different based on what they own. For instance. If you were to be looking at a 126k CWA contract from someone where that was their only contract. Assuming they quoted the correct amount, which is not always the case. CWA is currently $5.76 so a 126k would be $725.76 Plus the $131 program fee, if they bought it resale, or $151 program fee, if they bought it direct. For a total of $856.76 or 876.76. But if the person is selling one contract in a larger account. The amount they would quote might be $796.32 for resale or $798.84 for a Wyndham purchase. You can't always trust what the seller quotes so you need to do the research and know what the maintenance is likely to be before you bid. Also you should ask the seller for a onwership printout from Wyndham.


----------



## wwholl

*Wyndham Williamsburg - Kingsgate*
Maintenance Fees: $2.72
Reserve Fund: $1.15
Property Tax: $0.15
Total HOA Fee: $4.02 per thousand

*Wyndham Resorts at Fairfield Bay*
Maintenance Fees: $5.52
Reserve Fund: $1.96
Property Tax: $0.17
Total HOA Fee: $7.65 per thousand

*Wyndham Flagstaff - Tanglewood*
Maintenance Fees: $4.71
Reserve Fund: $1.17
Property Tax: $0.21
Total HOA Fee: $6.09 per thousand


----------



## kaljor

WesBear said:


> *Wyndham Resorts at Fairfield Bay*
> Maintenance Fees: $5.52
> Reserve Fund: $1.96
> Property Tax: $0.17
> Total HOA Fee: $7.65 per thousand



I own at Fairfield Bay and my MF's are much lower that this (I posted on the previous page $3.89, 1.66,  .14 Total $5.69).  I took my figures straight off my statement.  Does anyone know why we would have such a big difference in MF?  Is it because converted fixed weeks are assessed differently?  I have a week 43 which has been converted to 154,000 points.  According to the points chart this would equate to a 2 BR Plus.

I'm very puzzled by the whole converted fixed week type of contract.  Anyone have any insight into this?

By the way, I only bought it for the points, so I'm not concerned about the different ARP system with this purchase, I'm just curious about the difference in the MF's posted here.


----------



## paxsarah

The situation with converted fixed weeks is that all 2 bedroom units, for instance, will have the same maintenance fees, but they were issued different numbers of points based on season. A prime season converted fixed week may have some of the best MFs in the system, while an off season converted fixed week may have some of the worst.


----------



## Nomad34

Very true .our red week and blue week had same HOA program fee which was high and only small difference in other area .


paxsarah said:


> The situation with converted fixed weeks is that all 2 bedroom units, for instance, will have the same maintenance fees, but they were issued different numbers of points based on season. A prime season converted fixed week may have some of the best MFs in the system, while an off season converted fixed week may have some of the worst.


----------



## markb53

T


Braindead said:


> The most likely answer is. CWA owners are paying into a second reserve fund that the CWA board setup for CWA itself. That’s on top of the reserve funds paid to the individual resorts.
> 
> Your usual rambling just to post something



I think the extra reserve fund for CWA started in 2017. I would be curious to know the reason for the addition.


----------



## Richelle

Last year, it took me like three hours to create a spreadsheet for these, because we had a ton of people to were kind enough to provide us with their MF info.  Also, I'm no excel expert, so that probably didn't help.   Think we can get that to happen again?  You provide the info, I'll provide the spreadsheet.  Deal?


----------



## Richelle

markb53 said:


> T
> 
> 
> I think the extra reserve fund for CWA started in 2017. I would be curious to know the reason for the addition.



Someone said something about property taxes in Florida changing, to explain why CWA mf went up.  Not sure about the reserve fund.  The taxes should not have affected the reserve fund.  Look for the owners update thread.  I think it was page 3 that someone provided an explanation about the MF increase if you are interested.


----------



## Richelle

kaljor said:


> I own at Fairfield Bay and my MF's are much lower that this (I posted on the previous page $3.89, 1.66,  .14 Total $5.69).  I took my figures straight off my statement.  Does anyone know why we would have such a big difference in MF?  Is it because converted fixed weeks are assessed differently?  I have a week 43 which has been converted to 154,000 points.  According to the points chart this would equate to a 2 BR Plus.
> 
> I'm very puzzled by the whole converted fixed week type of contract.  Anyone have any insight into this?
> 
> By the way, I only bought it for the points, so I'm not concerned about the different ARP system with this purchase, I'm just curious about the difference in the MF's posted here.



This is not uncommon.  Check the spreadsheet from last years thread.  you'll see the same resort listed multiple times with different MF.  In some cases, i think it has to do with season.  In others, i think it depends on the building your unit is in.  I'm not an expert though.


----------



## Summit

*Smugglers Notch*

Maintenance Fees: $4.43 
Reserve Fund: $0.50 
Property Tax: $0.35 
Total HOA Fee: $5.28


----------



## GT1

Richelle said:


> Last year, it took me like three hours to create a spreadsheet for these, because we had a ton of people to were kind enough to provide us with their MF info.  Also, I'm no excel expert, so that probably didn't help.   Think we can get that to happen again?  You provide the info, I'll provide the spreadsheet.  Deal?


Just saw this post - an Excel spreadsheet is always appreciated!


----------



## jjking42

Are these numbers including program fee. 
Wyndham Flagstaff 2 bedroom converted to 154K points
MF           $ 593.44
Reserve    $ 147.00
Prop Tax   $  26.88
total         $ 767.32  $ 4.98 per 1K   

Program fee  $ 131.00

total with program $ 898.32 $ 5.833 per 1K

maybe i need to find cheaper points ?


----------



## Roger830

You are paying the minimum program because you don't have 234,000 points or more.
With .56 program fee, your cost would be $5.54 per 1K.

Also 154K points for a 2-bed is low. At my fixed week resort in Pompano, a 2-bed in prime season gets 189K.

If you don't use the fixed week, it would be better to get something else.


----------



## paxsarah

See, I’d say that $4.98/k is pretty decent. The minimum program fee jacks it up but has nothing to do with the underlying rate per k.


----------



## Richelle

GT1 said:


> Just saw this post - an Excel spreadsheet is always appreciated!


If we have a better response this year, I will create a new one.


----------



## kaljor

I'm going to make it my goal to bother people to post the information to enable you to compile a full spreadsheet for next year.  This information is so helpful to newbies.  Like I was!  I understand the difficulty with Converted Fixed Weeks and resorts with multiple HOA's that have different fees, but why can't we get every resort's Maintenance Fee for a UDI deed?


----------



## Richelle

kaljor said:


> I'm going to make it my goal to bother people to post the information to enable you to compile a full spreadsheet for next year.  This information is so helpful to newbies.  Like I was!  I understand the difficulty with Converted Fixed Weeks and resorts with multiple HOA's that have different fees, but why can't we get every resort's Maintenance Fee for a UDI deed?



One thing that might work, if we can get enough people involved, is to call the resorts directly to get the rates.  There are over 100 resorts, so we would need a minimum of 10 people, or at least 5 retired people who have time on their hands.  

The problem is, even with UDI, there may be some instances where its different depending on which building or phase your interest is in.  I know that's the case with some converted fixed weeks, but theoretically, it could be the same issue for UDI?


----------



## paxsarah

Richelle said:


> The problem is, even with UDI, there may be some instances where its different depending on which building or phase your interest is in. I know that's the case with some converted fixed weeks, but theoretically, it could be the same issue for UDI?



I know that's the case for Ocean Boulevard. I would suspect there are a number of others.


----------



## CCdad

November 2018

Dear     ,


Delivering great vacations for you and your guests is our top priority, and we're committed to ensuring that each and every one of your vacation experiences are enjoyable from start to finish. We hope that all of your travels to a CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus resort are special and memorable — leaving a lasting impression for you and your loved ones. 

As we come to the end of another year, we'd like to thank you for being a valued member of our CLUB WYNDHAM Plus family, reflect on a few highlights of 2018, and share some of our commitments for the future. 

New Destinations: Austin, Texas - In early 2018, Wyndham Austin was introduced — bringing something exciting, something new, something “weird” into the CLUB WYNDHAM Plus resort collection. Live music and an eclectic culinary scene is the lifeline of this quirky-at-heart city. Austin proves to be a one-of-a-kind vacation destination, with oddball landmarks, unique museums and the sunset over Congress Avenue Bridge. 

Portland, Oregon - We're also pleased to announce the proposed future CLUB WYNDHAM Plus resort, Wyndham Portland Waterfront Park. The Portland region is a highly sought-after vacation destination, which will provide a creative and cool metropolitan vacation experience. Home to the famous Portland Saturday Market, get ready to enjoy a bustling entertainment district in the Pacific Northwest, local distilleries and Oregon Maritime Museum — a new and exciting West Coast addition to an already stellar collection of metropolitan resorts. 

Getting Inspired: We want to give you every opportunity to make the most of your membership and optimize every advantage and benefit you have available. We've recognized that learning is essential, and have dedicated resources to provide you with additional ways to understand your ownership. Your Owner Education team has worked to offer the best advice, planning guidance, and sought-after answers to your frequently asked questions. Education sessions engage participants to get inspired to plan that next great vacation, and will continue in 2019. Most importantly, these sessions not only shared how to get on vacation, but where to find the best deals on vacations! Located in the Benefits section on myclubwyndham.com, Deals & Offers show you the best resorts available at the best discounted rate available.

In the upcoming year, we are excited to help get you and your loved ones on vacation, and we are pleased to continue pursuing additional ways to offer exciting travel options. Stay tuned as we explore ways to enhance the program and continue providing exceptional service! 

As approved by your FairShare Vacation Owner Association Board of Directors, the current CLUB WYNDHAM Plus program fees will change in 2019. As a reminder, program fees are based on your annual point allocation or half of your biennial point allocation. Your enclosed Annual Assessment Summary includes your program fees as well as your Maintenance Fees voted on by the Board of Directors at your home resort. 

Member with PlusPartners ® *$0.60 *per 1,000 points or a minimum Program Fee charge of *$155* per year, whichever is greater 
Members without PlusPartners ® *$0.58* per 1,000 points or a minimum Program Fee charge of *$135* per year, whichever is greater 
CLUB WYNDHAM® Presidential Reserve *$0.66* per 1,000 points for the first one million points, then *$0.60* per 1,000 points for the remaining points owned under the membership

Whether you visit your favorite resort each year or choose to explore new places, you expect nothing but the best from CLUB WYNDHAM. The convenient amenities, dedicated service, and exceptional conditions you enjoy while on vacation are funded through a Maintenance Fee that you share with fellow CLUB WYNDHAM owners. Read more about the benefits of your Maintenance Fees by visiting myclubwyndham.com/maintenancefees. 

Be sure to also visit myclubwyndham.com or call 800-251-8736 to speak with our Vacation Planning Center to discover all of the amazing resorts and fabulous vacation opportunities available to you, and to make a reservation for your next CLUB WYNDHAM getaway. Once again, we would like to thank you and your family for another wonderful year of making moments, special memories and vacation fun. We look forward to serving you in 2019 and for many years to come. 

Warm regards,

CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus Management Team


----------



## spackler

We'll probably need a 2019 thread soon, but La Belle Maison is going up to $5.48 per thousand points, up from $5.27 in '18.


----------



## Melder

Grand Desert Tower 2 is going up to $4.73 per thousand points, up from $4.60 in '18.


----------



## Richelle

CCdad said:


> November 2018
> 
> Dear     ,
> 
> 
> Delivering great vacations for you and your guests is our top priority, and we're committed to ensuring that each and every one of your vacation experiences are enjoyable from start to finish. We hope that all of your travels to a CLUB WYNDHAM Plus resort are special and memorable — leaving a lasting impression for you and your loved ones.
> 
> As we come to the end of another year, we'd like to thank you for being a valued member of our CLUB WYNDHAM Plus family, reflect on a few highlights of 2018, and share some of our commitments for the future.
> 
> New Destinations: Austin, Texas - In early 2018, Wyndham Austin was introduced — bringing something exciting, something new, something “weird” into the CLUB WYNDHAM Plus resort collection. Live music and an eclectic culinary scene is the lifeline of this quirky-at-heart city. Austin proves to be a one-of-a-kind vacation destination, with oddball landmarks, unique museums and the sunset over Congress Avenue Bridge.
> 
> Portland, Oregon - We're also pleased to announce the proposed future CLUB WYNDHAM Plus resort, Wyndham Portland Waterfront Park. The Portland region is a highly sought-after vacation destination, which will provide a creative and cool metropolitan vacation experience. Home to the famous Portland Saturday Market, get ready to enjoy a bustling entertainment district in the Pacific Northwest, local distilleries and Oregon Maritime Museum — a new and exciting West Coast addition to an already stellar collection of metropolitan resorts.
> 
> Getting Inspired: We want to give you every opportunity to make the most of your membership and optimize every advantage and benefit you have available. We've recognized that learning is essential, and have dedicated resources to provide you with additional ways to understand your ownership. Your Owner Education team has worked to offer the best advice, planning guidance, and sought-after answers to your frequently asked questions. Education sessions engage participants to get inspired to plan that next great vacation, and will continue in 2019. Most importantly, these sessions not only shared how to get on vacation, but where to find the best deals on vacations! Located in the Benefits section on myclubwyndham.com, Deals & Offers show you the best resorts available at the best discounted rate available.
> 
> In the upcoming year, we are excited to help get you and your loved ones on vacation, and we are pleased to continue pursuing additional ways to offer exciting travel options. Stay tuned as we explore ways to enhance the program and continue providing exceptional service!
> 
> As approved by your FairShare Vacation Owner Association Board of Directors, the current CLUB WYNDHAM Plus program fees will change in 2019. As a reminder, program fees are based on your annual point allocation or half of your biennial point allocation. Your enclosed Annual Assessment Summary includes your program fees as well as your Maintenance Fees voted on by the Board of Directors at your home resort.
> 
> Member with PlusPartners  *$0.60 *per 1,000 points or a minimum Program Fee charge of *$155* per year, whichever is greater
> Members without PlusPartners  *$0.58* per 1,000 points or a minimum Program Fee charge of *$135* per year, whichever is greater
> CLUB WYNDHAM Presidential Reserve *$0.66* per 1,000 points for the first one million points, then *$0.60* per 1,000 points for the remaining points owned under the membership
> 
> Whether you visit your favorite resort each year or choose to explore new places, you expect nothing but the best from CLUB WYNDHAM. The convenient amenities, dedicated service, and exceptional conditions you enjoy while on vacation are funded through a Maintenance Fee that you share with fellow CLUB WYNDHAM owners. Read more about the benefits of your Maintenance Fees by visiting myclubwyndham.com/maintenancefees.
> 
> Be sure to also visit myclubwyndham.com or call 800-251-8736 to speak with our Vacation Planning Center to discover all of the amazing resorts and fabulous vacation opportunities available to you, and to make a reservation for your next CLUB WYNDHAM getaway. Once again, we would like to thank you and your family for another wonderful year of making moments, special memories and vacation fun. We look forward to serving you in 2019 and for many years to come.
> 
> Warm regards,
> 
> CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Management Team



WTH?  Increase  in program fee again?  Guess the new system is costing more then expected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

